# OOC discussion: Heroes of the House Tharashk! (Full)



## cdsaint (Jun 26, 2004)

Well, I can't stand it anymore. I must run Eberron. I'll be accepting 4 players and 2 alternates to start, If I find that 4 are easy enough to run the alternates may be added into the game. I'll try to keep things moving, attempting to post at least once a day. This is my first time out running a PBP so I may have questions from time to time

  The game will be starting in the Shadow Marches, and will move on from there. All characters should have some connection to House Tharashk, and be willing to at least work with them. 

Character creation:

Level 2

32 point buy

Race: any PHB or Eberron race, plus orc, goblin or kobold.

Class: Feel free to use any classes from the PHB plus the Artificer from Eberron, the Hexblade or Swashbuckler from CW, or the Favored Soul or Spirit Shaman from CD.

Feats: All feats from PHB, CW, CD, and Eberron are available.

Hit points: 1st level max, d1/2+1 therafter

Starting gold: 900gp, spent on items from PHB, DMG, CW, CD, ECS. With just 900gp you may spend as much as you wish on a single item.

Please, no evil PC's. I'm looking for Heroes here

For a number of reasons, I'll roll the dice for all rolls. Part laziness, part disliking dice rollers, I just like it better. 

I can't think of anything else I need to let you know, so I'll just wait for your questions.

Chris

Players:

1) Jarval
2) Express (absent, but welcome back)
3) Hoog
4) Kajamba Lion
5) Ashy
6) Sidekick


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

Sounds interesting, count me in


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 26, 2004)

Dang, I still don't have the book.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh, and I don't know if it helps, but the revised rules for psionics can be found in the D20 System Reference Document.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Dang, I still don't have the book.



Me neither. I was hoping to jump in on a game here once I had gotten my hands on it. But itll be atleast another few weeks till I am back in Canada and able to pick it up.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 26, 2004)

I'd like to play, but depending on when you want to start you might want to put me down as an alternate. I'm leaving Tuesday for a trip and won't be back until July 5th. So I'll be gone for those six days.


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 26, 2004)

OK Jarval, you're in!

Knight Otu, I didn't think about it, but in a PBP I guess not having the book would make things difficult. Never had that problem in FTF games. 

wizardneedsfood, I'll put you down as an alternate for now, If you're back before we've started I'll bump you up to player.

Chris


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jun 26, 2004)

Sounds great.


----------



## Express (Jun 26, 2004)

I followed your other thread when you were mulling over running a game. Id love to join please-I find myself fascinated with Eberron.


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 26, 2004)

Welcome Express!


----------



## Express (Jun 26, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Welcome Express!




Thanks! BTW dont forget to put up the Eberron icon


----------



## Hoog (Jun 26, 2004)

Hoog would love to play game. If you say it okay.


----------



## Hoog (Jun 26, 2004)

I want to play a Half orc fighter of the house with a mark of finding


----------



## Hoog (Jun 26, 2004)

CD I know your sitting at your computer upstairs watching me enter this so you can post any time.


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok Hoog, You're in. Play whichever you want.


----------



## Hoog (Jun 26, 2004)

thanks thats great I hope I am not disturbing you today.
mike


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 26, 2004)

Hoog said:
			
		

> thanks thats great I hope I am not disturbing you today.
> mike




  You always disturb me Mike. It's just a matter of degree.   

Just to let everyone know, Hoog has graciously offered to loan me his XPH, so Psionics are now acceptable.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 26, 2004)

Is it too late to get in on this one?  

Nick


----------



## Tevon (Jun 27, 2004)

If you still have room in your game, I would like to participate.

If not I will take one of the alternate positions.

--Tevon


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2004)

Here's a quick outline of where I'm heading with my character.  Obviously, there's still a lot of work to do, but it should give people an idea of what I'm thinking.



*Warforged Artificer 2, Alignment*

STR 16 (+3)
DEX 12 (+1)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS  8 (-1)
CHA 14 (+2)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee: +4 [+1 BAB, +3 STR]
Ranged: +2 [+1 BAB, +1 DEX]
Hit Points: 12 [6 + 4 (levels) + 2 (CON)]
Armor Class: 21 [10 + 1 (DEX) + 8 (Adamantine Body) + 2 (Large wooden shield)]
Initiative: +1 [+1 DEX]
Movement Rate: 20 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Slam (+4 to hit, 1d4+3 dmg, Crit 20/x2)

*Armor:*
Adamantine Body (+8 AC, +1 Max Dex bonus, -5 penalty to skills that suffer an ACP, 35% arcane spell failure chance).
Large wooden shield (+2 AC, -2 ACP, 15% arcane spell failure chance).


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +1 [+0 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +1 [+0 base, +1 DEX]
Will: +2 [+3 base, -1 WIS]


*Feats:*
Adamantine Body (1st level feat)
Scribe Scroll (bonus Artificer feat)
Brew Potion (bonus Artificer feat)


*Skills:*
Appraise +7 (5 ranks, +2 INT)
Concentration +6 (5 ranks, +1 CON)
Craft (armoursmithing) +7 (5 ranks, +2 INT)
Knowledge (arcana) +7 (5 ranks, +2 INT)
Spellcraft +9 (5 ranks, +2 INT, +2 Synergy)
Use Magic Device +7 (5 ranks, +2 CHA)


*Languages:*
Common, (+ 2 others).


*Special Abilities:*
Living Construct Subtype.
Composite Plating (upgraded by Adamantine Body feat).
Light Fortification.
Natural slam attack (1d4 dmg).
Favored Class: Fighter.
Artificer Knowledge (+4).
Artisan Bonus.
Disable Traps.
Item Creation.


*Magic:*
Infusions per day: 4


*Action Points:* 6
*Craft Reserve:* 40


*Equipment:*
Backpack:
- Warforged repair kit (50 gp)
Scroll Organizer:
- 
Wearing / Carrying:
- Explorer's Outfit
- Large wooden shield

Total Weight Carried: ?? lb
Load: ????


*Current XP:*
Current:  1,000
Next Level: 3,000


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 27, 2004)

if playing without a book is cool, then I'd like in.  I have several of the dragon mags with Eberron stuff and the webstuff too.  ill play something psionic


----------



## Express (Jun 27, 2004)

*Gulo the Hunter

Neutral Male Shifter 
Barbarian 1/Ranger 1*

*STR 16 (+3)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 10 (+0)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 8 (-1)*

*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Melee: +5 [+2 BAB, +3 STR]
Ranged: +6 [+2 BAB, +4 DEX]
Hit Points: 13(12+1) +6(4+1+1)=19
Armor Class: 18 [10 + 4 (DEX) + 4 chain shirt
Initiative: +4 [+4 DEX]
Movement Rate: 40 feet (30 +fast movement)


*Class Features:* Fast Movement, Rage 1/day (+4 Str, +4 Con, +2 Will, –2 AC for 6 rounds; then fatigued for duration of encounter), Illiteracy, Favored Enemy (Animals), Track, Wild Empathy

*Shifter Traits*: Low-light vision, Shifting:Wildhunt (+2 bonus to Con and gains scent ability, shifting lasts 3 rounds)



*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +5 
Ref: +6 
Will: +0 


*Feats:* Raging Luck ( 1 additional action point while raging)


*Skills:* Balance +6 (+4 dex+2 racial) ,Climb +5 (+3 str+2 racial), Handle Animal +2( 3 ranks-1 cha),Heal +4 (4 ranks +0 wis), Intimidate +2 (3 ranks -1 cha), Jump +6 (+4 dex+2 racial),Knowledge (nature) +3 (3 ranks+ 0 int), Listen +2 (2 ranks+0 wis), Ride +6 ( 2 ranks+4 dex), Survival +7 (5 ranks+0 wis+2 lingering scent ability), Swim +3 (+3 str)


*Languages(Speak only):*
Common

*Action Points:* 6


*Equipment:*

2 Throwing Axes	16 gp	1d6	x2	10 ft.	4 lb.	Slashing	   
Flint and Steel	1 gp	   
Falchion 75 gp  2d4+4 18–20/x2 — 8 lb. Slashing 
Longbow 75 gp  1d8 x3 100 ft. 3 lb. Piercing 
Arrows (20) 1 gp — — — — 3 lb. — 
Chain shirt 100 gp +4 +4 –2 20% 30 ft. 20 ft. 25 lb. 
Rations, trail (3 days worth) 15 sp 3 lb. 
Warhorse, light 150 gp — 
Military Saddle 20 gp 30 lb. 
Sunrod 2 gp 1 lb. 
Waterskin 1 gp 4 lb. 
Whetstone 2 cp 1 lb. 
Caltrops 1 gp 2 lb. 
Backpack (empty) 2 gp 2 lb. 
Rope, silk (50 ft.) 10 gp 5 lb. 
Sack (empty) 1 sp 1/2 lb. 
2 Cure light wounds potion 100 gp

Born in Droaam, Gulo has survived the chaos of the last decade to become a valued employee to the House Tharashk. For the last 3 years the shifter has acted as hunter, guide, bodyguard, and occasionlly muscle to the House in and around Greywall. Having caught the eye of Lord Khundran d'Tornn, Gulo has been sent to the Shadow Marshes to help protect the interests of the House in their endeavors there. 

Fiercely independent( and a bit ambitious), Gulo is not simply a mercenary to the House- yet, as a shifter he is not totally accepted either. However, he  possesses valuable skills for the wild lands of Droaam and the Marshes.

Eager to escape the lawlessness of Droaam, Gulo hopes his new position in the Marshes will allow him a way to seek his fortune in the dragonshard rich land.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 27, 2004)

Looks like you have three bites here. Good luck with your game (I'm editing the title to remove the recruitment since you've got 3 people up).


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 27, 2004)

I take it artificers are not arcane casters?  At least I hope not with a 50% spell failure chance.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 27, 2004)

Express your B.A.B. is +2, for melee +5, range +6.  Also the 1-6 for falchion and longbow is for small characters while 2-8 and 1-8 is for medium.  I don't know what size a shifter is, but default is medium.


----------



## Express (Jun 27, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Express your B.A.B. is +2, for melee +5, range +6.  Also the 1-6 for falchion and longbow is for small characters while 2-8 and 1-8 is for medium.  I don't know what size a shifter is, but default is medium.




Thanks for the info..my cut and paste is sloppy


----------



## Hoog (Jun 27, 2004)

it sounds like we might be fighter heavy so i might just make up a human cleric or halfling spirit shaman. unless someone else wants to play a healer.


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 27, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Is it too late to get in on this one?
> 
> Nick




 I've got you in at #4.

Welcome.


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 27, 2004)

Tevon said:
			
		

> If you still have room in your game, I would like to participate.
> 
> If not I will take one of the alternate positions.
> 
> --Tevon




You're down as alternate #2 Tevon!

All slots are filled.


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 27, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Looks like you have three bites here. Good luck with your game (I'm editing the title to remove the recruitment since you've got 3 people up).




Thanks Creamsteak. Stepped out to my game tonight and the boards went wild!

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks to all who responded, I'll be taking a closer look at characters and starting an RG thread tomorrow. 

Good night, Chris


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 27, 2004)

Good deal.  

I'm currently considering a dwarven cleric of House Kundarak that works with House Tharashk in maintaining its vaults.  In essence, he's part of the diplomatic corps and is on loan from Kundarak to Tharashk to make sure that their vaults and the Eberron dragonshards they hold are secure.  He's completely loyal to Kundarak, but takes it as a point of pride that the vaults he's responsible for hold and that the wealth of Tharashk is safe.  In game terms, he'd be a cleric of Kol Korran with the Commerce and Charm domains  and max ranks in Diplomacy and Craft (Vaultbuilding), maybe with the Least Mark of Warding (misdirection 1/day, +2 Search).

I can post more tomorrow, but for now, it's pretty close to bedtime.

Nick


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I take it artificers are not arcane casters?  At least I hope not with a 50% spell failure chance.



Artificers are something of an oddity on that count, To quote the Eberron CSB:




			
				Eberron CSB said:
			
		

> An artificer is not a spellcaster, but he does have the ability to imbue items with magical infusions.  Infusions are neither arcane or divine...



Just to double-check, I did a quick search over on the Eberron message boards, and found an answer to this question.  http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=260891


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 27, 2004)

*Cazanjan d'Kundarak*

*Cazanjan d’Kundarak*
Male Dwarf Clr2 of Kol Korran; Size M; HD 2d8+6; hp 19; Init –1 (-1 Dex); Spd 20 ft.; AC 16 (-1 Dex, +5 breastplate, +2 heavy steel shield); BAB +1; Grp +2; Atk +2 melee (masterwork heavy mace, 1d8/x2), +0 ranged (light crossbow, 1d8/19-20/x2); Full Atk as Atk; SA See below; SQ See below; AL LN; SV Fort +6, Ref -1, Will +6; Str 12, Dex 8, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 12.

*Skills and Feats*: Appraise +4/+6 (0 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Dwarf, +2 synergy with vaults), Concentration +6 (3 ranks, +3 Con), Craft: Vault-making +7/+9 (5 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Dwarf with stone and metal), Diplomacy +6 (5 ranks, +1 Cha), Knowledge: History +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int); Knowledge: Religion +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int), Listen +2 (0 ranks, +2 Wis), Profession: Diplomat +4 (5 ranks, +3 Wis), Search +4 (0 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Feat), Spot +2 (0 ranks, +2 Wis); Least Dragonmark of Warding (_misdirection_ 1/day, +2 on Search checks).

*Dwarf Traits*: Base speed 20 ft. even with a medium or heavy load, darkvision 60 ft., stonecunning, weapon familiarity (dwarven urgrosh, dwarven waraxe), stability (+4 bonus to resist bull rushes and trip attacks), +2 racial save bonus against poison, +2 racial save bonus vs. spells and spell-like effects, +1 racial attack bonus against orcs and goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus to AC against giant types, +2 racial bonus to Appraise checks, +2 racial bonus to Craft checks with stone or metal.

*Cleric Abilities*: Turn undead, spontaneous casting (cure spells), divine spells (bonus spells: 0/1/1/1), domain abilities (Charm: +4 boost to Cha 1/day for 1 minute; Commerce: +10 competence bonus to Profession checks made to earn a living, Appraise as class skill).

*Spells*
Domains: Charm, Commerce
Spells per Day 4/3+1

*Typical Spell Lists* [* = domain spell]

Non-adventuring
0-level: _detect magic_, _detect poison_, _light_, _purify food and drink_
1st-level: _charm person_*, _command_, _comprehend languages_, _detect evil_

Adventuring: Offensive
0-level: _detect magic_, _guidance_, _inflict minor wounds_, _resistance_
1st-level: _bless_, _charm person_*, _divine favor_, _magic weapon_

Adventuring: Defensive
0-level: _detect magic_, _detect poison_, _resistance_, _virtue_
1st-level: _bless_, _charm person_*, _entropic shield_, _shield of faith_

*Equipment*: masterwork heavy mace, breastplate, heavy steel shield, light crossbow (10 bolts), traveler's outfit, noble's outfit [not taken on adventures], silver holy symbol, backpack [masterwork artisan's tools (+2 circumstance bonus to Craft checks), silk rope (50 ft.), healer's kit (+2 circumstance bonus to Heal checks), bedroll, winterblanket], signet ring (seal of House Kundarak), belt pouch [2 thunderstones, 1 flask of holy water, 23 gold pieces, 4 silver]


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 27, 2004)

Jarval,
  I agree that arcane spell failure is not a problem for an Artificer. Two problems I noted with your character though are:

1) It looks to me like you accidentally spent 34 points on your stats. Please double check.

2) Artificers have medium armor proficiency, Adamantine body is treated as if you are wearing heavy armor. This would mean that until 3rd level (or whenever you choose to take heavy armor proficiency) your armor check penalty of -5 will count against your attack rolls and all skill checks that involve moving. I'm just checking to make sure you're aware of this. Taking Mithral body instead would eliminate this problem, as would taking a level of any class that gives heavy armor proficiency.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 27, 2004)

Express, Gulo looks good, except your shifting should last 4 rounds since you do have a +1 con modifier. Fix that and post him in the RG thread Here:Rogues gallery thread


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 27, 2004)

KL your profession: vault maker should be 5 because of your +3 wisdom modifier.  
Although professions aren't usually, crafts.  Thier supposed opperate under similiar lines.  Your mentioned him being in the diplimatic core,  maybe he could have profression ambassador?


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 27, 2004)

Kajamba Lion, Cazanjan d’Kundarak looks good so far. 

Chris


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks, rangerjohn and cdsaint.  I should have equipment up later this evening.  For now, I need to see what I can forage up for a late lunch.

Nick


----------



## Express (Jun 27, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Express, Gulo looks good, except your shifting should last 4 rounds since you do have a +1 con modifier. Fix that and post him in the RG thread Here:Rogues gallery thread





Correctons made, along with a few minor changes and additions and posted to the RG.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Jarval,
> I agree that arcane spell failure is not a problem for an Artificer.



Great 




			
				cdsaint said:
			
		

> Two problems I noted with your character though are:
> 
> 1) It looks to me like you accidentally spent 34 points on your stats. Please double check.



It might be that you didn't take the Warforged racial ability modifiers into account.  They get +2 Strength, -2 Wisdom, -2 Charisma.  I've included point costs for my character's ability scores below:

STR 16 (+3)  (6 points, +2 racial bonus)
DEX 12 (+1)  (4 points)
CON 12 (+1)  (4 points)
INT 14 (+2)  (6 points)
WIS  8 (-1)  (2 points, -2 racial penalty)
CHA 14 (+2)  (10 points, -2 racial penalty)

*Total:* 6 + 4 + 4 + 6 + 2 + 10 = 32.




			
				cdsaint said:
			
		

> 2) Artificers have medium armor proficiency, Adamantine body is treated as if you are wearing heavy armor. This would mean that until 3rd level (or whenever you choose to take heavy armor proficiency) your armor check penalty of -5 will count against your attack rolls and all skill checks that involve moving. I'm just checking to make sure you're aware of this. Taking Mithral body instead would eliminate this problem, as would taking a level of any class that gives heavy armor proficiency.



That's what I thought at first, but Keith Baker (Hellcow on both EN World and the WotC boards) has a different take on this.  If you look closely at the description on the warforged's Adamantine Body or Mithral Body, neither say you have and Armour Check Penalty, but rather that you take a penalty to skills to which an Armour Check Penalty applies.  In either case, Keith has ruled that you're always considered proficient with your own body.

This thread has Keith's ruling on this matter (it's the fourth or fifth post down).


----------



## Hoog (Jun 27, 2004)

cd what are you doing at home now


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Great
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jarval, I looked all over for info on the Adamantine body feat and proficiency, but couldn't find it anywhere. Problem solved, I think I can accept Hellcow's word on it.

  As far as the point buy, I know where the problem is now. Warforged get a +2 to con, not str. that would account for the 2 extra pionts.

Chris


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Jarval, I looked all over for info on the Adamantine body feat and proficiency, but couldn't find it anywhere. Problem solved, I think I can accept Hellcow's word on it.



I took some searching for me too.  I'm hoping it'll be included in the Eberron FAQ, when they get around to producing one.




			
				cdsaint said:
			
		

> As far as the point buy, I know where the problem is now. Warforged get a +2 to con, not str. that would account for the 2 extra pionts.



Huh, so they do...    Don't know how I made that slip.  I'll fix it when I post the full version of my character.  Well spotted


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 27, 2004)

If there's still room I'd be interested.


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 27, 2004)

*Sorry, We're full*

Sorry to all who didn't make it in time. I have all the players I need right now.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 27, 2004)

I've finished Cazanjan (equipment, spell lists, fixed skills).  Let me know if he's good to go and I'll post him in the RG thread.

Nick


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 27, 2004)

Looks good Kajamba, post him. 

  For everyone, one thing I forgot to mention is that you'll be starting in Zarash'ak in the Shadow Marches. Boats will be the main mode of transportation, horses and other livestock will be a major inconvenience. If you bought a horse, you might want to re-consider.

Chris


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 28, 2004)

Okay, if there's an alternate spot open, I'd love it, otherwise I guess I move on.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 28, 2004)

I've posted him.

Nick


----------



## Express (Jun 28, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Looks good Kajamba, post him.
> 
> For everyone, one thing I forgot to mention is that you'll be starting in Zarash'ak in the Shadow Marches. Boats will be the main mode of transportation, horses and other livestock will be a major inconvenience. If you bought a horse, you might want to re-consider.
> 
> Chris




Took my horse off and tinkered a little with my equipment. Last time Ill mess with him-really.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 28, 2004)

Here's a finished version of my character.  Background and personality are rather sketchy, but I guess that's only to be expected from a three-year-old   I'll probably fill them out a bit more once I've got a better feel for just who Gamil is.


*Gamil*
*Warforged Artificer 2, Neutral Good*

STR 14 (+2)
DEX 12 (+1)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS  8 (-1)
CHA 14 (+2)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee: +3 [+1 BAB, +2 STR]
Ranged: +2 [+1 BAB, +1 DEX]
Hit Points: 14 [6 + 4 (levels) + 4 (CON)]
Armor Class: 21 [10 + 1 (DEX) + 8 (Adamantine Body) + 2 (Heavy wooden shield)]
Damage Reduction: 2/Adamantine
Initiative: +1 [+1 DEX]
Movement Rate: 20 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Masterwork morningstar (+4 to hit, 1d8+2 dmg, Crit 20/x2)
Light crossbow (+2 to hit, 1d8 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2)
Slam (+3 to hit, 1d4+2 dmg, Crit 20/x2)

*Armor:*
Adamantine Body (+8 AC, +1 Max Dex bonus, -5 penalty to skills that suffer an ACP, 35% arcane spell failure chance).
Heavy wooden shield (+2 AC, -2 ACP, 15% arcane spell failure chance).


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +2 [+0 base, +2 CON]
Ref: +1 [+0 base, +1 DEX]
Will: +2 [+3 base, -1 WIS]


*Feats:*
Adamantine Body (1st level feat)
Scribe Scroll (bonus Artificer feat)
Brew Potion (bonus Artificer feat)


*Skills:*
Appraise +7 (5 ranks, +2 INT)
Concentration +7 (5 ranks, +2 CON)
Craft (armoursmithing) +9 (5 ranks, +2 INT, +2 Masterwork artisan’s tools)
Knowledge (arcana) +7 (5 ranks, +2 INT)
Spellcraft +9 (5 ranks, +2 INT, +2 Synergy)
Use Magic Device +7 (5 ranks, +2 CHA)


*Languages:*
Common.


*Special Abilities:*
Living Construct Subtype.
Composite Plating (upgraded by Adamantine Body feat).
Light Fortification.
Natural slam attack (1d4 dmg).
Favored Class: Fighter.
Artificer Knowledge (+4).
Artisan Bonus.
Disable Traps.
Item Creation.


*Magic:*
Infusions per day: 4


*Action Points:* 6
*Craft Reserve:* 40


*Equipment:*
Backpack:
- Masterwork artisan’s tools (55 gp)
- Flint and steel
- Grappling hook
- 4 _Oils of Light Repair Damage_ (200 gp)
- _Potion of Enlarge Person_ (50 gp)
- _Potion of Protection from Evil_ (50 gp)
- _Potion of Sanctuary_ (50 gp)
- _Potion of Shield of faith +2_ (50 gp)
- 50' silk rope 
- 5 sunrods
- Warforged repair kit (50 gp)
Wearing / Carrying:
- Explorer's Outfit
- Heavy wooden shield
- Masterwork morningstar (308 gp)
- Light crossbow
- 20 crossbow bolts
- Dagger
- 17 gp

Total Weight Carried: 41 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  1,000
Next Level: 3,000

**********

*Height:* 6' 7"
*Weight:* 306 lbs
*Age:* 3


*Background:*  Crafted only a few months before the War's end, I saw very little of the battlefields I was created to tour.  Trained in the artificer's skill, I was sold to House Tharashk to act as a "medic" to their few warforged.

With the end of the war, I was freed from my service, but I chose to stay with House Tharashk.  I had no other place to go, and in their employ I could continue to improve on the skills needed by my calling.  Now I wait for the next event freedom might throw at me, so I may learn yet more of the world.


*Personality:*  Gamil has a great deal to learn about the world, and is driven by a great deal of curiosity.  Rather nieve, Gamil was spared many of the horrors of the war thanks to late construction and remote location.


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 28, 2004)

Gamil looks good Jarval. Post him in the RG thread.

Chris


----------



## Hoog (Jun 28, 2004)

Heres my character 

*Dox Changling Rogue 2* 

Str   12(+1)
Dex  14(+2)
Con  14(+2)
Int   14(+2)
Wis  12(+1)
Chr  14(+2)


Combat Stats:
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee: +2 [+1 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +3 [+1 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 14 [6 + 4 (levels) + 4 (CON)]
Armor Class: 15 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 3 (Master Crafted Studded Leather)
Initiative: +2 [+2 DEX]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

Attacks per round:
Rapier  (+2 to hit 1d6+1 dam 18-20*2 crit)
Hand Crossbow   (+3 to hit 1d4 dam 19-20*2 crit)
Dagger +2/+3 to hit m/r 1d4+1 dam 19-20*2 crit)

Armor:
Master Crafted Studded Leather (light armor +3 AB +5 max dex 0 Armor penalty 15% spell failure 30  speed 20lbs)

Saving Throws:
Fort: +2 [+0 base, +2 CON]
Ref: +5 [+3 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +1 [+0 base, +1 WIS]


Feats:
Combat Reflexes 1st level feat


Skills:
Bluff +9 (5 ranks, +2 CHR, +2 Racial)
Decipher Script +3 (1 rank, +2 INT)
Diplomacy +3 (1 rank, +2 CHR)
Disable Device +7 (3 rank, +2 INT, +2 MW Tools)
Disguise +17 (5 rank, +2 CHR, +10 racial)
Gather Information +6 (4 rank, +2 CHR)
Hide +4 (2 rank, +2 DEX)
Intimidate +9 (5 rank, +2 CHR, +2 racial)
Jump +2 (1 rank, +1 STR) 
Knowledge (local) +4 (2 ranks, +2 INT)
Listen +3 (2 rank, +1 WIS)
Move Silently +4 (2 rank, +2 DEX)
Open Lock +6 (2 rank, +2 DEX, +2 MW Tools)
Search +4 (2 rank, +2 INT)
Sense Motive +7 (4 rank, +1 WIS, +2 racial)
Sleight of Hand +3 (1 rank, +2 DEX)
Spot +3 (2 rank, +1 WIS)
Tumble +7 (5 rank, +2 DEX)


Languages:
Common, Orc, Goblin


Special Abilities:
Disguise Self at will
+2 Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive
Sneak Attack Dam 1d6
Trapfinding
Evasion

Action Points: 6

Equipment:
Backpack: (2 gp)
- Inquisitive Kit(300 gp)
- Disguise Kit (50 gp)
- Courtiers Outfit (30 gp)
- Robes Reversible (5 gp) (one side Priest, other side Wizard)
- Wooden Holy Symbol to Soverign Host (1 gp)
Belt Pouch: (1 gp)
- Master Work Thieves Tools (100 gp)
Wearing / Carrying:
- Travelers Outfit Reversible (3 gp)
- Belt (1 gp)
- Hand Crossbow  (100 gp)
- Bolts (20) (4 gp)
- Rapier (20 gp) 
- Dagger (2 gp)
Identification Papers
-Jarkan Dilb Human Male, Soldier, From Karanath, Nobles Son 
---- has  Portrait (25 gp)
-Samantha Nerull, Humsn Female, Priest of Soverign Host, From Breland
---- has Portrait (25 gp)
-Herman Shnell, Human Male, Peasant, From Aundair (10 gp)
Wealth:
-GP (45)
Total Weight Carried: ?? lb
Load: ????


Current XP:
Current: 1,000
Next Level: 3,000

Dox is Currently traveling as Jarkan he very rarely goes back to his own form wishing to keep it quite that he is a changling. The group of course knows as they are his trusted allies.


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 28, 2004)

Looks good Hoog. Post him.

Chris


----------



## Hoog (Jun 28, 2004)

character posted and ready for action.


----------



## Express (Jun 30, 2004)

Just a little bump from me 

also, Im all for daily posting, but I tend to be online in the afternoon /evening. Im in the US, Indiana if that helps with posting scheduling...


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 30, 2004)

IC thread 

OK, started the game thead tonight, so We can get moving. I'll probably be posting at odd unpredictable times until I'm employed again, but will try to chime in once per day or so.

Chris


----------



## Hoog (Jul 1, 2004)

*Huckabees Halfway Inn*

Well well using that old place are you I thought it burned down in the Scarred Lands, in my game. This will be memberable to see what it actually turned into.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 1, 2004)

We'll use this thread for general posts and comments. I'm very new to PBP, so if anyone has any suggestions (or questions or whatever) please feel free to let them fly. Right now I guess I'm trying to rush things along a little, and give you a feel for Zarash'ak and introduce you to some of the NPC's who you'll be interacting with. If you have something your character wants, or needs to do, Let me know.

Notes to specific players:

Hoog: You'll recognize the name, but theres not much else besides race that they have in common. So don't assume he's a 15th level rogue. I also assumed that Lord Khundran knows your race, and that it was a factor in your being hired.

Express: I just flat out stole your patron. I hope you don't mind too much, but the idea of a young Lord of House Tharashk wandering about recruiting outside help to try to drag his nation (and his House of course) out of the past and turn it into a world power just struck me as perfect. And I hate coming up with names, So Lord Khundran d'Tornn was stolen... er...born!

Kajamba Lion, I'm afraid Cazanjan may have bitten off more than you were prepared for, but I'm envisioning him as the first representatative from Kundarak to The Shadow Marches. There is not a vault currently. You'll be responsible for choosing the site and greasing the skids for a construction team to come in and do the actual work (under your supervision) If thats OK by you. Really getting in on the ground floor. reputations can be made on missions like that. 

Jarval: I'm not sure how House Tharashk would have aquired the services of a warforged during the war, But I know Lord Khundran would have jumped on the chance to bring one home to help with things, and doubly so with an Artificer. 

  Anyway, if you have any questions etc., post here, or e-mail me at cdsaint@insightbb.com.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 1, 2004)

Hoog said:
			
		

> Well well using that old place are you I thought it burned down in the Scarred Lands, in my game. This will be memberable to see what it actually turned into.




A few minor changes, not nearly as nice a neighborhood, but you know, I hate to let a good idea die.

Chris


----------



## Hoog (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes Huckubees Halfway House is a nice area.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> We'll use this thread for general posts and comments. I'm very new to PBP, so if anyone has any suggestions (or questions or whatever) please feel free to let them fly.



I think you're doing a great job so far   I do have one question: Are you using colored text to represent different character's speech, or different languages?  I'm assuming the former, but I wasn't certain.

If you are using color to differentiate between NPCs, do you want us players to adopt a color each?




			
				cdsaint said:
			
		

> Right now I guess I'm trying to rush things along a little, and give you a feel for Zarash'ak and introduce you to some of the NPC's who you'll be interacting with. If you have something your character wants, or needs to do, Let me know.



The quick pace is fine with me, it's getting the game up and running quickly.  A slow start can (IME) potentially cripple a game.




			
				cdsaint said:
			
		

> Jarval: I'm not sure how House Tharashk would have aquired the services of a warforged during the war, But I know Lord Khundran would have jumped on the chance to bring one home to help with things, and doubly so with an Artificer.



Not a problem.  I'm still reading my way through the Eberron book, so I wasn't entirely sure how many (if any) warforged House Tharashk might have.  I'll edit Gimil's background at some point to reflect his new origin.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 1, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Kajamba Lion, I'm afraid Cazanjan may have bitten off more than you were prepared for, but I'm envisioning him as the first representatative from Kundarak to The Shadow Marches. There is not a vault currently. You'll be responsible for choosing the site and greasing the skids for a construction team to come in and do the actual work (under your supervision) If thats OK by you. Really getting in on the ground floor. reputations can be made on missions like that.




That sounds like fun to me.    As to everything else, so far so good.  

Nick


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 1, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I think you're doing a great job so far   I do have one question: Are you using colored text to represent different character's speech, or different languages?  I'm assuming the former, but I wasn't certain.
> 
> If you are using color to differentiate between NPCs, do you want us players to adopt a color each?




Yes, Color is being used for in character speech, different colors for each NPC. I would like it if everyone chose a color (or a color for each identity) and used it for IC speech. It isn't necessary, but it helped me follow some of the threads I looked through before starting this one.

  For different languages I know there are some wingdings type fonts out there, which might add something, but might also be a pain. For spot checks and other things only one character would know I tried to use "invisible text" the same color as the background, that needs to be highlighted to be read, but I wasn't able to get it to work right.

I've also seen some games that have a map attached for combat. I'll try to figure that out to include maps from time to time, especially for combat.




			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> The quick pace is fine with me, it's getting the game up and running quickly.  A slow start can (IME) potentially cripple a game.
> 
> Not a problem.  I'm still reading my way through the Eberron book, so I wasn't entirely sure how many (if any) warforged House Tharashk might have.  I'll edit Gimil's background at some point to reflect his new origin.




Cool. I don't want to run roughshod over anybody, and it seems to me like you haven't had much in the way of choices so far, but I'm working on it and it takes time. As slow as this is going (I'm unemployed right now, so have more time than I'm used to, but it's still going much faster than the other game I'm involved in) I feel confident in my ability to work on the fly, so I'll kind of be taking my cues from you. Things will happen, and its just up to you to react. Do what you want, I don't have any overarching plot theme you might disrupt. 

  On a side note, I was relatively happy with the interaction with Myrta, and I'm not real sure how I'm working experience yet, I'll eventually get a system set up, but for now everyone gets 50 experience.

Chris


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 1, 2004)

If you're trying to have invisible text for information available only to one character, you might try using the spoiler tags.  Basically, use [ spoiler ] and [ / spoiler ] (remove the spaces) and you should be set.  Looks something like 



Spoiler



this here


.

Oh, I've picked up Deep Sky Blue for my color.

Nick


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 1, 2004)

Ok, I'll give it a shot. 



Spoiler



test



Of course any color you want is fine.

Chris


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Yes, Color is being used for in character speech, different colors for each NPC. I would like it if everyone chose a color (or a color for each identity) and used it for IC speech. It isn't necessary, but it helped me follow some of the threads I looked through before starting this one.



Sounds good to me.  I'll go with Slate Gray.




			
				cdsaint said:
			
		

> For different languages I know there are some wingdings type fonts out there, which might add something, but might also be a pain.



To be honest, I wouldn't bother.  It's pretty easy to indicate which language someone's speaking, and fonts can prove problematic if not everyone in the groups got them.  Really I was just double-checking that I hadn't got the wrong end of the stick when it came to the colors.  It's happened before, so I'm inclined to ask now... 




			
				cdsaint said:
			
		

> I've also seen some games that have a map attached for combat. I'll try to figure that out to include maps from time to time, especially for combat.



Maps can make a real difference, but can also take quite a lot of time to produce.  If you do decide to use maps, go with something simple.  When I first started using them, I spent way too much time on trying to make them look good rather than making them clear and functional.




			
				cdsaint said:
			
		

> Cool. I don't want to run roughshod over anybody, and it seems to me like you haven't had much in the way of choices so far, but I'm working on it and it takes time.



You're still setting up the situation, so I doubt any of us will mind you making a few assumptions about what we do and/or where we go.




			
				cdsaint said:
			
		

> As slow as this is going (I'm unemployed right now, so have more time than I'm used to, but it's still going much faster than the other game I'm involved in) I feel confident in my ability to work on the fly, so I'll kind of be taking my cues from you. Things will happen, and its just up to you to react. Do what you want, I don't have any overarching plot theme you might disrupt.



That sounds good.  I find working on the fly a lot easier in PbP than tabletop gaming.  Like you said, you've got a bit more time to think.  As for the pace of this game so far, it seems to be going at a good rate.  A post a day or every two days is above average for PbP.



			
				cdsaint said:
			
		

> On a side note, I was relatively happy with the interaction with Myrta, and I'm not real sure how I'm working experience yet, I'll eventually get a system set up, but for now everyone gets 50 experience.



Cool


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 1, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Maps can make a real difference, but can also take quite a lot of time to produce. If you do decide to use maps, go with something simple. When I first started using them, I spent way too much time on trying to make them look good rather than making them clear and functional.




This is great advice.  I used MS Excel for my maps, which was really easy to play with and use after I set it up for the first map.

Nick


----------



## Express (Jul 1, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> We'll use this thread for general posts and comments. I'm very new to PBP, so if anyone has any suggestions (or questions or whatever) please feel free to let them fly. Right now I guess I'm trying to rush things along a little, and give you a feel for Zarash'ak and introduce you to some of the NPC's who you'll be interacting with. If you have something your character wants, or needs to do, Let me know.
> 
> Notes to specific players:
> 
> ...




I have no problem with the patron. I just took him since he was the House rep in Greywall in Droamm which I picked as Gulos home.

As for color for IC can I choose red?

As for pacing there are some "idle" situations where the Dm can just keep updating as us players can "backdate' our RP responses. All I ask is a chance to react to physical situations etc.. Sometimes those choices are hard to do in PbP. But moving along is often important.

For me..more posts equals more player repsonses whish allows for more interaction..


----------



## Hoog (Jul 2, 2004)

Dox will take Indigo if that is okay then


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 2, 2004)

Express said:
			
		

> I have no problem with the patron. I just took him since he was the House rep in Greywall in Droamm which I picked as Gulos home.
> 
> As for color for IC can I choose red?
> 
> ...




Sure, red is fine, probably appropriate. And I certainly would try to wait for anyone who was lagging in a situation where it would make a difference. (combat comes to mind, other situations where this would apply are sure to come up as well.)

  If anyone is going to be unavailable for a length of time just let me know and we'll work with it. Waiting a day or even two for a response isn't a big deal, and God knows real life will rear its ugly head, but a week or two would get old fast.

Chris


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi, all.  I'm moving to MA tomorrow morning, which means that I'll be offline for most of the next two and a half days (until Wednesday at the earliest, but probably until Thursday).  Then I'll be back.  I'll catch you all on the other side.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Hoog (Jul 5, 2004)

I hate to move, I hope you have good luck with your move because something always seems to get forgotten. Or dropped or something. See you in a couple of days.
Mike


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm not certain which you would prefer, to know the actual rolls, or just the results. I can go either way.

  Kajamba, we'll lok forward to hearing from you when you're able to post again later this week.

Chris


----------



## Hoog (Jul 6, 2004)

either way is fine for me I know your rolls are going to suck anyway you do it like normal.


----------



## Express (Jul 6, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> I'm not certain which you would prefer, to know the actual rolls, or just the results. I can go either way.
> 
> Kajamba, we'll lok forward to hearing from you when you're able to post again later this week.
> 
> Chris




I dont mind not knowing the rolls. It sort of gets in the way of the description. Since your rolling for us I can trust you either way. Knowing critical hits would be an exception I guess :0

The only thing I would like to know is a HP recap at the end of each round if possible, not sure of your style regarding letting PC know how much damage they took, numers of descriptive.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 7, 2004)

Express said:
			
		

> I dont mind not knowing the rolls. It sort of gets in the way of the description. Since your rolling for us I can trust you either way. Knowing critical hits would be an exception I guess :0
> 
> The only thing I would like to know is a HP recap at the end of each round if possible, not sure of your style regarding letting PC know how much damage they took, numers of descriptive.




 I know that inserting the numbers is more than a little jarring. I was looking at my post thinking, those numbers are screwing things up! they don't look right. I wish I didn't have to put them there. Hey, wait a minute......

  But, The goal is for everybody to have fun, so I'll continue to check with you guys before making changes or anything.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 8, 2004)

Express, Just noted your damage on the falchion is listed as 2d4+4. I believe this should be 2d4+3. Lots of damage on that crit by the way, 26 points if it makes any difference when the enemy only has 14 left. Right past -10 by golly.

  I've always thought of the falchion as a cool but weak weapon choice, But I think I'm coming around. It would be a nice weapon for a dervish. Too bad mine already went the two weapon fighting weapon focus / specialization route with the scimitar. It's probably a little late for him to change, but I think I'll look for one as a backup weapon now.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 8, 2004)

Express also reminded me of a question I meant to ask all of you. Action points are supposed to be spent after you roll, but before you are aware of the result. How do you all want to handle this? Would it be better to use a die roller like the one here on ENWorld? 

  I'll be waiting for any suggestions you have, I definately want to have the action points there, but don't see any alternative to using a die roller to get them into effect.

Chris


----------



## Express (Jul 8, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Express, Just noted your damage on the falchion is listed as 2d4+4. I believe this should be 2d4+3. Lots of damage on that crit by the way, 26 points if it makes any difference when the enemy only has 14 left. Right past -10 by golly.
> 
> I've always thought of the falchion as a cool but weak weapon choice, But I think I'm coming around. It would be a nice weapon for a dervish. Too bad mine already went the two weapon fighting weapon focus / specialization route with the scimitar. It's probably a little late for him to change, but I think I'll look for one as a backup weapon now.
> 
> Chris




Unless theres a 3.5 change I thought the +4 was the damage for using a 2 handed weapon. 1 and a half time the str mod, rounded down.

As for the falchion it can be a nice weapon, sometimes its nice since you get 2 dice for damage. The best feature is the crit range is extended. The onlydraw back in comparison with the scimitar is that the falchion is two handed, the scimitar is one, so no shield.

Funny thing alot of people think the falchion is a one handed weapon. But it sort has a cleavr like look so it seems like a good barbarian weapon 

Also as far as AP goes, I have no problem with a die roller or with blindly spending them. Technically since you are supposed to spend it before you know the result, the difference is sort of negligable. I guess you have to make some considerations for PbP gaming.


----------



## Hoog (Jul 8, 2004)

About the dive roller I have no preference, I planned on using my action points for searchs and such when they come up.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi, all.  I just got back (thanks for the well-wishes, aside from losing the keys to the truck at a Corporate Death Burger outside Madison, CT, it went well).  

As for action points, I'm happy with blindly spending them and would prefer that to a dice roller at the present.  It's not, however, a strong preference, so whatever the group wants is fine with me.

Best,
Nick


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 8, 2004)

Express said:
			
		

> Unless theres a 3.5 change I thought the +4 was the damage for using a 2 handed weapon. 1 and a half time the str mod, rounded down.




  Ack! You're right of course. Funny thing is I did the damage x1.5 for +5 str at 7, and then forgot about it at your regular str. I guess I need to go to bed earlier or something.

It sounds like most everyone is happy enough with blindly spending them, so we'll go with that. Just let me know when you want to spend them.

Kajamba, Welcome back to the world of the more or less stationary. Moving is a pain.

Chris


----------



## Hoog (Jul 8, 2004)

Welcome back,

CD if you would get up earlier you could go to bed earlier. 

And the blind spending is great for me.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 8, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Express also reminded me of a question I meant to ask all of you. Action points are supposed to be spent after you roll, but before you are aware of the result. How do you all want to handle this? Would it be better to use a die roller like the one here on ENWorld?
> 
> I'll be waiting for any suggestions you have, I definately want to have the action points there, but don't see any alternative to using a die roller to get them into effect.



Perhaps one way of doing it is to say in a post something like "I'll spend an action point if the roll is less than 15 but more than 10".  That way the player still has control over spending the point, but there isn't the inbuilt delay of needing to first roll the dice then decide, or the potential problems of using a die roller.

Kajamba, good to have you back


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks.    It is nice to be mostly stationary again.  I think Jarval's got a good plan for using action points.

Nick


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 8, 2004)

Jarval's soloution looks fine to me. Consider it adopted.

Chris


----------



## Hoog (Jul 9, 2004)

That is a very good way to do it.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Jarval's soloution looks fine to me. Consider it adopted.



[Dr Zoidberg] Hooray!  I'm helping! [/Dr Zoidberg]


----------



## Express (Jul 9, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> [Dr Zoidberg] Hooray!  I'm helping! [/Dr Zoidberg]




LOL


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Guys,

  I'm in kind of an odd funk tonight, so I probably won't be posting. I'll see if I can't get my head screwed on straight tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 10, 2004)

Before I forget, everyone take 150xp for the choker.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 15, 2004)

Sorry about the abrupt end to that last post, but it's bedtime. Things just weren't flowing well, so I just kind of dropped it for now. I'll try to do better tomorrow, providing noone stops by for another 2 hour game of horseshoes!

Good night, Chris


----------



## Hoog (Jul 15, 2004)

Well in that case I won't come by and throw with you then, I let you get your wind back before I come over again to play horseshoes. Its not my fault one game took two hours becuase you suck and I was trying to let you win.


----------



## Express (Jul 17, 2004)

Just a quick question, is it common knowledge to us that Dox is a changeling or do we only know the Karranth identity?


----------



## Hoog (Jul 17, 2004)

I am sorry I figured you all knew I was a changling, it is easier for the party if you do. I never mentioned it just assumed it. 
Mike


----------



## Express (Jul 17, 2004)

Hoog said:
			
		

> I am sorry I figured you all knew I was a changling, it is easier for the party if you do. I never mentioned it just assumed it.
> Mike




No need to apologize, I think you may have mentioned in your writeup. I just wanted to make sure. In truth Im sort of just feeling how well we all know each other. Not terribly important since 3 of us are more or less affliiated with Tharashk and Cazarjan is a Kundarak ally.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 17, 2004)

Express said:
			
		

> No need to apologize, I think you may have mentioned in your writeup. I just wanted to make sure. In truth Im sort of just feeling how well we all know each other. Not terribly important since 3 of us are more or less affliiated with Tharashk and Cazarjan is a Kundarak ally.




  That's kind of what I was shooting for. You haven't known each other for long, but all have some allegances that mesh. It kind of keeps things running until you get to know and trust each other. There may come a time when you're no longer working for House Tharashk, but by then you should be a team.

Chris


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry for disappearing for five days.  I lost phone service due to the deterioration of the wires outside my house.  They fixed it this morning and all is well.  I have company (currently asleep) that I should tend to, but I'll read what I've missed and jump in again later today.

Nick


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 19, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Sorry for disappearing for five days.  I lost phone service due to the deterioration of the wires outside my house.  They fixed it this morning and all is well.  I have company (currently asleep) that I should tend to, but I'll read what I've missed and jump in again later today.
> 
> Nick



 That's ok Kajamba. I was wondering where you'd gotten off to. Things are breaking around here left & right too, from my laptop to the dryer. Of course it happens when I'm out of work!

Chris


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 19, 2004)

I know what you mean.  I'm on the job market, and I couldn't receive calls or check e-mail to see if I had any offers/interviews.  That was the real pain.  Anyhow, I'll go check the IC thread now...  

Nick


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 24, 2004)

BTW, If anyone needs it, my e-mail address is cdsaint@insightbb.com. I only check e-mail once or twice a day though. If everyone has e-mail addresses they want me to have feel free to e-mail them to me, I'll make a new book for this PbP game and keep them.

Chris


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 24, 2004)

Sure, my addy's kajambalion AT hotmail DOT com.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

My e-mail's jarvalf AT yahoo DOT co DOT uk.  It gets checked once or twice a day if it's lucky...


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2004)

Due to study and work commitments, I'm going to be away from EN World from the 27th of July until the 5th of August.  Check out this thread for more details.

Sorry for any problems this might cause


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 28, 2004)

OK, Sounds like Jarval is going missing for a bit, so Gamil will be mysteriously missing for a bit. I've already dropped him an e-mail letting him know this, and that when he's ready all he has to do is let me know and he'll be welcome back. This way he doesn't have any time pressure from us, and can just come back when he feels he has time.

  In his absence, do you all want to call up an alternate (as I think an additional character won't add too much difficulty even after Jarval returns) Or would you prefer to just keep on with 3 PC's. Just let me know what you think.

Chris

edit: If it makes things easier on you guys, feel free to discuss things (like what you're dong tomorrow or anything else) in this thread. I don't mind a little OOC discussion of the game, especially if it makes the game run smoother.


----------



## Express (Jul 29, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> OK, Sounds like Jarval is going missing for a bit, so Gamil will be mysteriously missing for a bit. I've already dropped him an e-mail letting him know this, and that when he's ready all he has to do is let me know and he'll be welcome back. This way he doesn't have any time pressure from us, and can just come back when he feels he has time.
> 
> In his absence, do you all want to call up an alternate (as I think an additional character won't add too much difficulty even after Jarval returns) Or would you prefer to just keep on with 3 PC's. Just let me know what you think.
> 
> ...




I have no problem with Gamil staying behind and recuperating. We 3 can go ahead.


----------



## Hoog (Jul 29, 2004)

I think we can do three for now while Gamil recovers.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 29, 2004)

Three's fine with me, too.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 29, 2004)

OOC question -- does the group have any idea where to find Abynnon?

Nick


----------



## Hoog (Jul 29, 2004)

no but we can do a little investigation and also learn a little more about the area we are in.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 30, 2004)

Good deal. We'll just run with 3 until Jarval comes back then. Abynnon won't be hard to find, one of the reasons you guys have Myrta was so that you have access to a boat, the other was that she knows her way around town and the wilderness areas nearby. She's a guide / guard for the boat / pilot / translator, and is used to working with out of towners. At the present her only assignment is taking care of you guys, so she can be counted on to be available anytime, and will work to get you to just about anywhere you want to go.

  I may not have made it clear just how at your disposal she is, but you would have heard by now anyway from her or from Lord d'Tornn. I'll post to the game thread in a bit here. last couple of days have been pretty hectic.

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Aug 2, 2004)

Sorry to intrude, but I would be happy to jump in while Jarval is out.  I'll play anything - literally - and will step out if need be when the time comes.  I've been reading along, so I know the characters and the story thus far.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 3, 2004)

stealth bump in the hopes that cdsaint will see and grant me clemency...


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 3, 2004)

Ashy,
  I am very flattered that you are so interested in this game, but if I did call someone up it would be one of my alternates. What I can do for you, is I'll put you down as alternate #3 for this campaign, and IF I end up starting a new Eberron game (My D20 modern is off to a rocky start, mainly my fault. If it implodes I'll probably switch to an Eberron game instead.) I'll reserve a spot for you.

  I've been toying with the idea of calling up an alternate, but to be honest the game is going well enough I'm hesitant to screw with anything. Perhaps later, but for now the old saying "if it aint broke, don't fix it" is my motto.

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Aug 4, 2004)

Sounds groovy...thanks, cdsaint!


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi folks, I'm back   I've still got to catch up with the IC thread, but I should be up to date by tomorrow evening.  I'm ready to be dropped back into the game whenever's convenient


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 7, 2004)

Good deal Jarval, I don't think it will take long for everybody to get back to Huckabees, so I imagine You'll be back in it before you know it.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 7, 2004)

Sorry I'm slowing down some, I'll try to keep up the pace to at least every other day or so.

Chris


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2004)

Right, I'm caught up with the OoC thread.  As you say Chris, it looks like I'll be back in very quickly   Thanks for covering for me while I was AFK.


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 9, 2004)

Just in case, does anybody know what happened to Express? Haven't heard from him in over a week.

Chris


----------



## Hoog (Aug 9, 2004)

nope


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 16, 2004)

Well, still no job after 2 months and many promising leads, so I'm letting my cable and cable modem go. I don't know how long my absence will be, so The Heroes of House Thasrashk will be going on hiatus for awhile. Hopefully It won't be too long before I can afford at least a dial up connection.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Hoog (Aug 17, 2004)

sorry to see you go you could always come over here and post if need be or dave would let you use his to posts. If not them Jeremy is home by 5 nightly and he would  probably willing to let you use his.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 17, 2004)

Bummer.  I do understand, though, as I'm in the same boat more or less (about 1.5 months, some promising leads, no job).  Do what you need to do.  I'll be here.  

Nick


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 1, 2004)

OK, I'm back online, but not quite in the swing of things again yet. If all of my players (you know who you are) would be so good as to chime in, we'll get this boat back in the swamp in the next couple of days.

Chris


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2004)

Here, chiming back in   Glad to see you back Chris.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 1, 2004)

Welcome back, Chris.


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 1, 2004)

Good deal, I know Hoog is still out there, I'll probably need to just call him and let him know we're getting things moving. Express on the other hand hasn't been seen in a month, so I'll try to put the arm out for him, and if he doesn't pop up soon (within a few days) I'll probably call an alternate.

  It's good to be back!

Chris


----------



## Hoog (Sep 3, 2004)

Ding Ding I am here again


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Chris - SHOTGUN on the alternate.  I should be able to come up with something good.  I'll probably modify Helder to 2nd or somesuch.

Sorry for interupting... 

It's good to see you back again


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 3, 2004)

Well,
Good to read your typing again Jarval, Kajamba Lion and Hoog. I think since Express hasn't been seen or heard from in more than a month I'll try calling up an alternate. Sidekick, I'm sorry, but I already have 3 alternates. I'll tuck you in as alternate #4 though.

  In the meantime, wizardneedsfood, if you are still interested in playing let me know. If I don't hear from you by monday I'll move on to the next alternate.

  I hope to have things back up and running in the game thread by monday as well, there are a few adjustments I need to make here at home to have more ready access to my computer through the day.

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

What number alternate am I???  

EDIT: Nevermind - I'm number three (does the happy fun dance and hopes that numbers 1 & 2 decide that they have better things to do....)


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 4, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> What number alternate am I???
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind - I'm number three (does the happy fun dance and hopes that numbers 1 & 2 decide that they have better things to do....)




  Watch that happy fun dance there guy! looks a little lewd to me. Good to know you're keeping an eye out Ashy. You might start thinking about what you want to play, You'll know for sure by thursday.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok, four players was working fine, but since I'm calling one alternate at the moment, I may as well call two.

My current list of alternates is as follows:

1) wizardneedsfood
2) Tevon
3) Ashy
4) Sidekick

I've heard from Ashy and Sidekick recently, I'll hold on until sometime late tuesday evening (or early wednesday morning the way my current schedule is going) to hear from wizard and/or Tevon. At that point, the two lowest numbered alternates who have responded will be suckered.... er, uh, ACCEPTED yes, accepted into the game.

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Arrggg!!!  Oh - the waiting is AGONY!  

I'm considering (if I am selected, of course) a warforged druid, along the lines of the pics below.  Let me know what you think...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=15386
http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=15387

Brief Character Blurb:
Description and Personality: Knaught is, at once, alike his living construct brethren and yet drastically different. While his base appearance is that of a standard warforged, there is a striking feature that is wholly unlike any warforged ever created: Knaught has a living tree growing out of his innards. Sprouting from his wooden insides and winding its way out from under metal and stone plates and fissures, a living, breathing tree is slowly, but gradually growing. To Knaught, this is proof positive of his faithful march towards his ultimate destiny and while it garners him many odd looks and the occasional problem, Knaught bears it all stoically (some say smiling inwardly). Clothed in the cloak and trappings of a druid, Knaught is somewhat of a shocking site for those accustomed to seeing the “standard” warforged.

Knaught is quiet and introspective, the warforged druid often can be found alone, musing on his purpose in the grander scheme of things or communicating with whatever creatures are nearby. However, once he waxes philosophical, it is quite difficult to get the druid to hush. Knaught is always accompanied by his follower, a perky and boisterous blue-jay by the name of Prattle.

However, I am open to play ANYTHING the group needs.


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 5, 2004)

I don't see anything wrong with your concept Ashy. Just curiosity, but are you planning on following any specific tradition?

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

I did not have anything in mind, do you have any suggestions?  I'm open to anything!


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 5, 2004)

No, nothing particular in mind, I was just curious since the druidic traditions are one of my favorite parts of the ECS. By all means, you should make the character you want to play, not worry about what someone else wants you to play.

Chris


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 6, 2004)

*Helder HUman monk1/ranger1 (disowned member of House Deneith)*

Character Blurb.

Helder was once a member of the Defenders guild of House Denieth.  Trained at a young age as a monk he also dallied with the path of the ranger.  During the Last War he was a mercenary scout attached to the Blademarks and served his house well..  

During his service he has seen the destruction that human kind have caused, and hates what his people have become.  

Helder disowned his house and left for the rural provinces of Khorvaire.  He is now in the employ of House Tharashk as a guard, scout & ranger.  His time in the Shadow Marches (is that where this campaign is?) has cooled his mind and allowed his personality to mellow and become one with nature.  Helder aviods using lethal violence  but when provokes (especially by abberations and other monsters) he will not hesitate to slay his enemy as he has been so well trained to do.

How does that sound. I'm kinda looking to fill the place of Guolo seeing as Express hasn't been heard of for ages.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> No, nothing particular in mind, I was just curious since the druidic traditions are one of my favorite parts of the ECS. By all means, you should make the character you want to play, not worry about what someone else wants you to play.
> 
> Chris




Understood - I will look over them again, but if I had to pick one, it would be the druids that follow the awakened oak in the Eldeen Reaches (I forget the tree's name at the moment...)    I figured there would be a special connection with Knaught there, seeing as he has a tree growing out of him!


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 7, 2004)

Well, one more day to go. Sidekick, your concept sounds fine. Ashy, no need to try to fit into one of the traditions, I could actually see warforged druids forming their own tradition, feeling their way along blindly. I didn't mean to imply that you had to follow a tradition. If they fit your concept then they're great, if not they're useless.

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

Sounds groovy, cdsaint... I really think that you will like my background, once you read it.    I'll be watching this thread!


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll tweak Helder and have him ready for RG'ing by tomorrow   

YAY, I finally get a PbP and an Eberron game all rolled into one.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

*IF* the other two alternates do not show up!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

cdsaint,

Is Gamil still in the group?  If so, I think that it would be a bit overkill to have two 'forged in the party, ya?  If so, please take a gander here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1687659&postcount=6

He was created for another Eberron pbp (the one that you are playing in too), but it looks like it is not going to fly...  Just thought it might be a better match for this party, and it would be faster in the long run as well.


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 8, 2004)

Gamil is absoloutely still in the group, It just happened that his absence, and then my absence combined to make it some time since Jarval has posted to the IC thread.

  I have no problem with having two warforged characters in the game, or even more if that were the way things shake out. I'd prefer to avoid anything from the Expanded Psionics handbook if possible (I think thats where the half ogre race is), and don't want any LA+1 or higher races, so half ogre would be out.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 8, 2004)

*New players found*

Ashy and Sidekick, you're in the game. Work on getting those characters done and posted, and I'll work you in ASAP.

  Everyone else, I will have a post up on the IC thread tonight if all goes well.

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Gamil is absoloutely still in the group, It just happened that his absence, and then my absence combined to make it some time since Jarval has posted to the IC thread.
> 
> I have no problem with having two warforged characters in the game, or even more if that were the way things shake out. I'd prefer to avoid anything from the Expanded Psionics handbook if possible (I think thats where the half ogre race is), and don't want any LA+1 or higher races, so half ogre would be out.
> 
> Chris




Gotcha....well, maybe spider will pop back up!


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 8, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Gotcha....well, maybe spider will pop back up!




Hope springs eternal......


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

True.....true.....

EDIT: cdsaint, I'll need the stats for Prattle, please.  Thanks!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Knaught is posted - I still have to do his spells (the ones that are up are not correct) and fill in the background, but that should be done tomorrow.  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1746409&postcount=10


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 8, 2004)

Helder is in the RG and ready to serve House Tharashk.

I'll keep an eye on the in game thread, but if you could also email me at creetbeeATyahooDOTcom when I'm needed that will ensure I'll get there ASAP.


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 10, 2004)

*It arrived it finally arrived!!!!!!!!*

Oh yeah my ECS finally arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Anyway, now I actually have an idea of what the shadow marches is and I know something about House Tharashk.

And i can finally delecte all that crappy half info I had collected off various sourses on the web.


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 11, 2004)

Ack!
  Sick as a dog, can't concentrate. Maybe tomorrow night.

Chris


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 11, 2004)

No worries; feel better.    We'll be here.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 11, 2004)

I second that.  See you soon, cdsaint.


----------



## Hoog (Sep 11, 2004)

cd you are being a whimp just get up and post so i don't have to come by your house.


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 12, 2004)

Kia Kaha CD.  We'll see you back here soon(ish).


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Guys (Gals included if there are any)

  I feel almost as though I might live! Filled with such boundless optimism, I can only assume that I will recover, probably fully. This means that our game will resume shortly, most likely tomorrow.

  Other news, stricken by illness as I have been, I've read much more of my Eberron book, and even comprehended some of it, so I'm back to bursting with ideas, plans, and schemes. Unfortunately, some of these may have been influenced by my high fever (and possibly hallucinations). 

  At any rate I'm working on a few NPC's tonight, so I'm looking forward to a strong start tomorrow.

Good night all,

Chris


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad that you're feeling better.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 13, 2004)

Excellent!!!

And even better that you are feeling so!!!!


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 14, 2004)

Ashy and Sidekick, I just hooked my printer back up and printed your characters out. I'll check them over one final time (at first glance everything looks fine) and let you know if anything needs changed tomorrow. Well, later today I guess. I'll hopefully have you worked into the game within the next day or so.

Chris


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 15, 2004)

Mmmmm, crab night sounds yummy


----------



## Ashy (Sep 15, 2004)

Cool, cdsaint.  Please see here as well:

*Note: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=100808*

I've got some access at night, it seems - we'll see how long it lasts tho.


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 16, 2004)

See you soon Ashy.   

I wish I had good reason to swan off on a buisiness trip.  And by Buisiness I mean drinking... 

and by trip I mean junket...



you know that's proably nothing like your doing, oh well dreams are free.

oh and Chris hope you don't mind about the short monologue for Helder in the RG.


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 16, 2004)

Sidekick,
  Didn't mind the monologue at all, I just looked at it as part of the character background.

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

Sidekick said:
			
		

> See you soon Ashy.
> 
> I wish I had good reason to swan off on a buisiness trip.  And by Buisiness I mean drinking...
> 
> ...





Sadly, no...  Lotsa work, but its all done (for now) and I'm home to a house and family NOT blown away by Ivan, so I'm as happy as a clam!


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry all,
  It's been a wild and wooly couple of days, but I am still alive. Should post tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## Ashy (Sep 21, 2004)

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 23, 2004)

I think I can speak for Ashy when I say Knaught and Helder are chaumping at the bit to get started.

Hey and check out my cool avatar.  Thanks Sialia!!!!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 23, 2004)

Amen!  

Also, of note (I thought I had done this already), I finally posted Knaught's background.  Sorry about that cdsaint!  


http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1746409#post1746409


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Chris, I think that its safe to say that no-one wants to do anything else tonight.  Cue the next morning and the entrance of Knaught and Helder.


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 29, 2004)

I know, I know. I haven't been terribly reliable lately. Things have been wierd. 

Chris


----------



## Sidekick (Sep 29, 2004)

Don't sweat it Chris.  Sorry if that sounded assey but my face to face group is being lame so I havn't had my fix for over a fortnight.  URGE TO RP RISING.

Besides, I can't wait to play in your game...  thanks all


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102568


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Chris is everything ok? Just checking that everything is still a go here.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm back!    Any idea when Knaught will come in, cdsaint?  No rush - just wondering.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------

